# Pepperdine University MFA in Writing for Screen & Television



## Leslie Kreiner Wilson (Apr 4, 2018)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Pepperdine University MFA in Writing for Screen & Television. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Leslie Kreiner Wilson (Apr 19, 2018)

The Film School Pepperdine University MFA in Writing for Screen & Television has been updated.



> Updated Portfolio Requirements and Internship Opportunities


----------

